# what if??????



## daveybreitz (Dec 17, 2003)

which current roster would be the best if none of its players had left for the draft?

Do not include high school players like Eddy Curry at Depaul or Amare Stoudamire at Memphis


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

good question. That is tough to think about it. You also have to remember some of the players who came in to the school came in with the notion those players are leaing. How about DUke, Duke would be one of the best if soem of the players had stayed, but then DUKE might never get a Deng or a Reddick if players did not left early. So to view that, I think we take that inconsideration


----------



## WildcatDan (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>daveybreitz</b>!
> which current roster would be the best if none of its players had left for the draft?
> 
> Do not include high school players like Eddy Curry at Depaul or Amare Stoudamire at Memphis


I am going to go with a homer answer (though I think others will agree)

UK would be pretty darn stout if Marquis Estill had come back this year. He was a terrific scorer and super shot blocker. Daniels and Hayes are doing an ok job holding down the center position but Estill was a true center that demanded a double team, could catch ANY freaking pass, and swatted the ball with authority. He could bang with the big boys and played taller than he was. 

Unfortunately he is now playing in Europe somewhere... he should have stuck around one more year but financial obligations (he has a little girl) caused him to jump too soon.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Chris Bosh to Georgia Tech
Caron Butler to UConn 
Carmelo to Syracuse
T.J Ford to Texas


That might be your final four.


----------



## bud9man (Dec 3, 2003)

*It's is a complicated question...*

The biggest problem with this question is this: Recruiting would be totally different if any of these players had stayed at school. A coach would not have recruited a player to take the NBA bound player's place. And what kid would go to a school if he knew he had to sit on the bench until a superstar graduated? That said, how about UConn with a healthy Caron Butler?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: It's is a complicated question...*



> Originally posted by <b>bud9man</b>!
> The biggest problem with this question is this: Recruiting would be totally different if any of these players had stayed at school. A coach would not have recruited a player to take the NBA bound player's place. And what kid would go to a school if he knew he had to sit on the bench until a superstar graduated? That said, how about UConn with a healthy Caron Butler?


that what i said above

also if Butler had stayed, how we know if Ben Gordon would be any good? It is all these questions to really think about it.

Like what juniornobia had above on the teams that would benefit the most if the players had stayed. I think Texas would been good, but again, if FOrd had stayed, Texas might not get the highly recruited PG that they got this recruiting class. 

It is so what if and what not. What if Drew Gooden had stayed last sesonfor Kanss? It really did not made a differnce b/c KU went farther the year before. Could it made them champs instead of runnerups? no idea. 

I am for one, do not like players leave early before Junior years. I do nto want to get into that discussion again.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Juan Dixon and Steve Blake back in Maryland.:grinning:


----------



## YoungMufan4 (Jan 9, 2004)

*Marquette*

Marquette would be undefeated if it had Dwyane Wade back. He is tearing it up in the nba and is just plain awesome!!!!!!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

michigan state with a threesome of;
zach randolph
marcus taylor 
paul davis


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Air McNair 09</b>!
> Juan Dixon and Steve Blake back in Maryland.:grinning:


dixon would not had played this year. But was he a senior anyway??? but if not, he would not be playing this year anyway.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Marquette*



> Originally posted by <b>YoungMufan4</b>!
> Marquette would be undefeated if it had Dwyane Wade back. He is tearing it up in the nba and is just plain awesome!!!!!!


undefeated???? THat is a little too much. a top 10 team? yes. undefeated>? no


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> michigan state with a threesome of;
> zach randolph
> marcus taylor
> paul davis


yeah that would be a team, and they would not have the problems they are having now. They could had beat teams like Syraacuse, Kentucky, UCLA, and Kansas for examples


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Dixon was a senior Air Mcnair, even if he hadn't entered the draft all he could do is pass out towels and gatoraid.

Caron Butler and UConn would be extremely tough to beat if he had stayed

Marquette with Dwayne wade would be very tough as well

Carmelo Anthony and Syracuse might have been able to pull off a fourpeat assuming Anthony stayed four years

And what about Georgia tech with Chris Bosh? That would be one of the sickest teams ever.


----------



## bud9man (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: It's is a complicated question...*



> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> that what i said above
> ...


Yes, of bourse. I was just agreeing and perhaps in my own way, elaborate on the thread.

I don't like having players for three years, either. However, it is the reality of vollege hoops in the 21st century. Abd on a brighter note, I am sure "Cuse doesn't mind when Anthony left, just that he stupped in. As a Syracuse hater, but huge Big East fan, it was fun to watch Jimmy B get his ring.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Chris Bosh to Georgia Tech
> Carmelo to Syracuse


That is prolly it.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STING</b>!
> Dixon was a senior Air Mcnair, even if he hadn't entered the draft all he could do is pass out towels and gatoraid.


I'm pretty sure Dixon was a junior. Yeah I'm 100 % he was.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I think Connecticut would be just as sick because they'd basically have Butler in place of Villanueva or something like that which means they'd be even better. Georgia Tech with Bosh would be amazing. But what about undefeated Mississippi State w/ Mario Austin. They would be even tougher. Also Oregon with Luke Ridnour still there would be a lot better than they are.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Dixon was a junior. Yeah I'm 100 % he was.


Junior or Senior he would not be in the NCAA this year.

But he did not leave early. You are 100% wrong


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: It's is a complicated question...*



> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> that what i said above
> 
> also if Butler had stayed, how we know if Ben Gordon would be any good? It is all these questions to really think about it.


Apparently you never saw Gordon play as a freshman or even in the 2002 Elite Eight game against Maryland. He showed then that he would become an excellent player the same way Ray Allen did in the 1994 NCAA tournament.

Even though Gordon was coming off the bench in 2002 as a frosh, he was the 2nd best player behind Butler, even though Okafor was the most important defensively. W/o Gordon's offense because Tony Robertson was huge college disaster, UConn doesn't even beat NC State in the 2nd round that year.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: Marquette*



> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> undefeated???? THat is a little too much. a top 10 team? yes. undefeated>? no


They're 13-2 without him...I think they could very well be undefeated with him.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

My vote would go to Texas, BTW....the only thing missing from them is a PG, and they had the best one in college ball last year...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Dixon was a junior. Yeah I'm 100 % he was.


but that still does not make him part of this year team.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/juandixon.htm

Right there Zach


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STING</b>!
> http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/juandixon.htm
> 
> Right there Zach


thanks, 10 days later


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Its between Georgia Tech and Syracuse. but I will go with Syracuse because Carmelo is a better player than Bosh and if both players did stay Syracuse would probably be a better team then Georgia Tech.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> thanks, 10 days later


No problem, i didn't see that you had already provided the link... wait... you didn't

Better late than never


----------

